# E Cig Online Store



## ProDiCaL (20/2/14)

Anybody seen the store vaporize.co.za yet prices are rather ridiculous in my mind not sure if im just not aware of prices or not but damn


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

Checked it out. Seems like old version stuff (mostly clones), which they can probably get quite cheap. And Hangsen and Dekang juices.


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

eeesh , tis a bit steep ...


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/2/14)

Looks like a mixed bag. Some of the pricing is a bit off side and some is decent but I would like to know what they mean by Original Chi Yu style mod ????????


----------



## Tom (21/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Looks like a mixed bag. Some of the pricing is a bit off side and some is decent but I would like to know what they mean by Original Chi Yu style mod ????????


original clone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (21/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Looks like a mixed bag. Some of the pricing is a bit off side and some is decent but I would like to know what they mean by Original Chi Yu style mod ????????



"original .... clone" Chinese expression used by venors, i.e "sil do you wan original rolex copy watch?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (21/2/14)

I can't see the KY jelly anywhere on the site. Do you get some when you checkout or do you have to supply your own?
What is even more rediculous is that it looks like fasttech stuff. And the chi you is like $20 from them. Talk about a markup. FS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I can't see the KY jelly anywhere on the site. Do you get some when you checkout or do you have to supply your own?
> What is even more rediculous is that it looks like fasttech stuff. And the chi you is like $20 from them. Talk about a markup. FS.



If you not going to do the research then you must learn your lesson and take it like a man. Without lube...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

